# Canning Sterile Water?



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Was wondering if there was any value in canning quart and pint size amounts of water to have ready-to-go sterile water for wound irrigation and cleaning?

I'm guessing in any scenario (even locally here tornadoes), where city water is suspect or compromised, you don't want to find out Johnny emptied the last of the Berkey and forgot to refill it if you need water asap in a medical emergency.

Is there value to taking the time to do this, or is there an off-the-shelf (cheap) solution? Can we use bottled contact solution in a pinch?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is there value to taking the time to do this


There might be some* small* value if you had no other water at all
In a PINCH, I'd use plain bottled water rather than contact solution.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Contact solution is better than plain water for wound irrigation because its isotonic.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Both Drs and Veterinarians have told my to buy contact lens saline solution. without preservatives if possible for irrigating wounds and eyes. Much better then water.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

I can sterile water a lot, I dont' like to run my canners unless they are full. I save used canning lids, fill empty jars with water and use them to fill the canners. I figure I have to store the jars anyway, they might as well be full. since i use "used" lids there isn't any cost there, and amazingly about 98% of them seal. If one doesn't it is no great loss. This gives me some extra water, makes use of what would be empty jars, and keeps the canners full when I am using them, reducing rattling and possible jar breakage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Contact solution is better than plain water for wound irrigation because its isotonic.


If you're going to buy something, why not get something MADE to clean wounds?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

mtviolet said:


> I can sterile water a lot, I dont' like to run my canners unless they are full. I save used canning lids, fill empty jars with water and use them to fill the canners. I figure I have to store the jars anyway, they might as well be full. since i use "used" lids there isn't any cost there, and amazingly about 98% of them seal. If one doesn't it is no great loss. This gives me some extra water, makes use of what would be empty jars, and keeps the canners full when I am using them, reducing rattling and possible jar breakage.


I do the same thing. I know that at one time I had the correct proportions written down for canning isotonic sterile saline solution. I'm at work right now, but if I can find the info at home, I'll post it...or I might just Google it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, a quick Google search shows 1/4 tsp of non-iodized salt to 1 cup of distilled water.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you're going to buy something, why not get something MADE to clean wounds?


Best to know how to make your own in case there is no way to purchase ready-made supplies.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Best to know how to make your own in case there is no way to purchase ready-made supplies.


That's why I said use plain water
It's just to get dirt out before adminstering* more* treatment.

Boric acid in distilled water will kill germs if that's what you need

Contact solution is pretty much just expensive salt water


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Canning sterile water certainly won't hurt anything, and is a good use of empty canning jars if you want to do it. But everyone does realize that when you open that jar, and the air hits the water surface.... it' no longer sterile. And because jar lids are so large compared to the small holes in squeeze solutions or IVs, that it will be much more contaminated than those types of medical products would be. Plus if you stick something into the water to pull it out, or pour it into something, that introduces even more contamination.
SO, canning water for the sake of canning water is great if you have the ambition, jars, and space. But it doesn't stay sterile after it is opened.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's true, but you can use alcohol to clean the top and threads of the jar and a can opener, then make 2 small holes in the lid and pour from one. It is just as sterile doing that as it is opening a medical container of sterile water, *for the 1st use*. It is certainly more sterile than using water from any pond, lake or river! Using the entire container for cleansing a wound would eliminate the whole sterile vs non-sterile issue.

Actually, if you cleanse the lid thoroughly with alcohol and use vented tubing, you could use IV tubing to keep the contents sterile. You'd need an awl the same size as the spike on the IV tubing (sterilized, of course) to spike through the lid.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> That's true, but you can use alcohol to clean the top and threads of the jar and a can opener, then make 2 small holes in the lid and pour from one. It is just as sterile doing that as it is opening a medical container of sterile water, *for the 1st use*. It is certainly more sterile than using water from any pond, lake or river! Using the entire container for cleansing a wound would eliminate the whole sterile vs non-sterile issue.
> 
> Actually, if you cleanse the lid thoroughly with alcohol and use vented tubing, you could use IV tubing to keep the contents sterile. You'd need an awl the same size as the spike on the IV tubing (sterilized, of course) to spike through the lid.


LOL. You are definitely a prepper. I can imagine you doing open heart surgery with a candle, a swiss army pocket knife, some canned sterile water, and hooking tubing directly from a swine to the human for blood. You are resourceful.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I've found dehydrated water is the way to go. I can store a whole swimming pool in a ziplock bag.

:spinsmiley:


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

The reason prepping contact solution as a medical supply is attractive is because it can often be very cheap or free with a coupon.

Not so for medically-specific wound-irrigation supplies.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you're going to buy something, why not get something MADE to clean wounds?


I was just answering a question...can we use it in a pinch? Answer...yes its better than using plain water.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

katheh said:


> The reason prepping contact solution as a medical supply is attractive is because it can often be very cheap or free with a coupon.
> 
> Not so for medically-specific wound-irrigation supplies.


Good point. "Medical" saline is quite cheap but I've never seen a coupon for it and free is much better than cheap.


----------

